# Tappet setting 1951 ted20



## ELIANA (Feb 22, 2017)

Starting from radiator end what is the valve sequence. From valves numbering 1 to 8 which are inlet and exhaust. Thank you for your help


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you look closely you can see the sequence.







1 exhaust
2 intake
3 intake
4 exhaust
5 exhaust
6 intake
7 intake
8 exhaust.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi Elania

someone will correct me if I am wrong, starting from either end and if a 4 cylinder Fergy tractor.

you will have the same sequence starting at either end of the motor

ex in in ex ex in in ex

if you look at the inlet and exhaust manifold, you will see the exhaust manifold has 3 ports and the inlet manifold has 2 ports and this is a good indication to the placement of the respective valves

cheers


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

pogobill said:


> If you look closely you can see the sequence.
> View attachment 30144
> 
> 1 exhaust
> ...


pogobill you just beat me by a whisker. anyway Elania should be able to pick up from our posts


----------



## ELIANA (Feb 22, 2017)

*Elianas tappets*



fredm said:


> pogobill you just beat me by a whisker. Anyway elania should be able to pick up from our posts


crystal clear thankyou


----------



## ELIANA (Feb 22, 2017)

*Elianas tappets*



fredm said:


> pogobill you just beat me by a whisker. Anyway elania should be able to pick up from our posts


thank you for help


----------



## ELIANA (Feb 22, 2017)

*Elianas tappets*

Hello
Head gasket fitted and tappets set.TED2O started first turn but engine was hunting/surging badly.Was running perfect before.Any advice on how to eliminate this problem.
Many thanks ELIANA


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Bill,

Is this the tractor you are referring to:

Launched in 1949 the Ferguson TED 20 Tractor differed from the TEA 20 in that it was a vaporising oil burning version. The aluminium shroud over the exhaust and inlet manifold assisted in making the change over from petrol to TVO quicker and helped retain heat which assisted vaporisation. The less obvious difference was the duel fuel tank, comprising of a small section for petrol for cold starting and a larger main tank for the vaporising oil.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello BigT, I'm not really referring to anything, just reposting for ELIANA who's having issues. I'm sure that's the tractor that is surging.
I wonder if it's a governor problem?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The governor requires a spring to work against. The spring may be broken or missing. See attached picture.


----------



## ELIANA (Feb 22, 2017)

*eliana ted20 engine surging/hunting*

Spring intact.How do you adjust governor?
Eliana


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If the governor is complete and functional, take a good look at the entire throttle linkage. There is a compensating spring at the top left side of the throttle rod itself, near the top front of the engine. The throttle rod is the rod that twists the lever at the top of the front of the engine, and actually activates the governor lever arm rod and the throttle control plunger that connects to the spring in the post by BigT.

If that compensating spring is gone the governor will surge. There is also a bumper spring inside the governor housing that may need replacement.

I have a complete set of instructions with diagrams for setting the throttle and governor, shoot me a message with an email address if you want them. It is only a couple pages long.


----------

